# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Need For Speed - Rivals

## DiGiT@LiFE

```
http://www.needforspeed.com/rivals
```

*download:*


```
http://xghdrhjl.1fichier.com/
```

----------

